# Priest River Graveyard - Round Rock, TX



## Shaka (Jul 29, 2009)

New to forum, but we have been decorating for ten years. Every year we try and add something new. This year we added the devil pop-up and the zombie peek-a-boo.

My four elementary school aged kids help with setup, construction (they love to paint) and tear down. They love Halloween!

We did a practice run last weekend and spent the week working out the bugs. I received a new 935 VEI fogger yesterday and I'm putting up some more riddle tombstones tonight.....we're ready!

I hope everyone has a great and safe Halloween.

Shaka

P.S. I'll try and add some video to capture all of the automation and sounds.


----------



## Shaka (Jul 29, 2009)

*Rat Fest - Priest River Graveyard*

I forgot to add the rat fest we put together this year.

50 RPM gear motor with cables moves the six smaller sized rats back and forth with rat sounds / squeaking.

The females love/hate this prop.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks good, particularly the FCG in the crypt.

LOL, I had to read the epitaph "Jones N Firblood" twice before I got it


----------



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

Spooktacular displays! Love your crypt  Looks like you have a pretty big frontyard to play around in and scare the trick-or-treaters


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, and nice setup.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like the rat fest, dont' see a lot of them around. Nice set up.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Different and creepy...especially the ratfest! Love the mausoleum! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SecondNightmare (Sep 8, 2009)

That demon is creepy along with the rat feast! Great yard haunt .


----------

